# Shinto Saw Rasp



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought it for hogging off wood when I shape bow staves, but it works great for shaping forks too, best thing about it- it doesnt clog up!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That thing looks mean!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

How many clams? I've been eyballing a set of rasps in some junk mail we get...
They don't look like that though!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, never seen one like that before.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow thanks for letting me know, Steve. I was curious if those worked.

I'm off to the home center this weekend to by one

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Woodcraft by me got em for 30 something bucks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What a beast of a tool!

Love the no clogging design too.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have one of these and it is a great tool.

HOWEVER, it will remove wood quickly and deeply, so care is needed when working in close. I missed my draw weight on the first few bows I used this tool on, as I was having such a good time using the tool, I did not pay attention to how quickly the wood was removed. Very efficient tool for rapid removal of stock.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah, i'm just using it for pre drying shaping, floor tillering time i use a farrier's rasp and my virgin handler's touch. tillering time i use scraper and sand paper only


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> yeah, i'm just using it for pre drying shaping, floor tillering time i use a farrier's rasp and my virgin handler's touch. tillering time i use scraper and sand paper only


This one comment explains alot... thanks


----------

